# out with the old in with the new



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

im looking to sell my winchester super x 2 it's in great condition 8 years old never failed me and all the good stuff i just don't know what to ask for it? let me all know what u guys think


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it 3.5, synthetic or wood, camo or black?


----------



## northernstates (Oct 15, 2008)

sorry forgot about that 3.5 28 inch barrel camo 12ga


----------

